# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month July 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member  per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website  as the enclosure of the month for July 2012! Please only enter a photo  you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.  Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a  photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo  beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups  (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Don

This is a 15 gallon gone vertical.  It was the first vertical I built and houses a pair of _Dendrobates truncatus_ yellow stripes.  There are way to many hiding spots in this viv and some actually route through the background and out in another part of the background using cork rounds.  All plants are the original ones from the initial build.
*Dendrobates truncatus vivarium*

----------


## Whistly

Don I think your going to win lol.

----------


## Ren

Almost impossible to get a good pic of this thing in this room!! grrr

----------


## ElChefe420

My tank as of this month 36x36x18

----------


## arielgasca420

> My tank as of this month 36x36x18


When I die and get reincarnated as a frog can I live in here? this is a frog's nirvana!

----------


## ElChefe420

> When I die and get reincarnated as a frog can I live in here? this is a frog's nirvana!


you sure can :-)  i really got to take a vidio and post it...this picture doesnt do the tank justice.  its home to 4 retf, 5 fiddler crabs and 5 assorted fish.  all live plants and the waterfall has a fogger feature

----------


## arielgasca420

> you sure can :-)  i really got to take a vidio and post it...this picture doesnt do the tank justice.  its home to 4 retf, 5 fiddler crabs and 5 assorted fish.  all live plants and the waterfall has a fogger feature




what plants do you have in there? I can identify the bromeliad, money tree, lucky bamboo, sphagnum moss, and shefflera but what else do you have in there?

----------


## ElChefe420

> what plants do you have in there? I can identify the bromeliad, money tree, lucky bamboo, sphagnum moss, and shefflera but what else do you have in there?


You got most of them! A few crotons and mini orchids with exposed roots

----------


## Don

Come on everyone get some more photos in for this months contest.  I will be closing this up tonight and have the August Contest posts quickly after.

----------


## Tyler

My new build its hard to get a good pic houses Rex my African bull frog

----------


## Don

*Not many photos this month but I will call this closed and get the poll up for voting tonight.*

----------


## Don

Please vote for the above photos under the Poll posted for July.

Thank You

----------

